# East West VST Subscription, problems



## tony8028 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi Folks

I have spent most of the weekend trying to restore the East-West Play VST and associated libraries on my new Macbook pro.

It's totally doing my head in.

After installing everything I was getting vague messages about iLok licenses not being installed when clearly they were.

Installing, reinstalling, uninstalling, reinstalling all of the above made no difference.

Support finally replied at told me that my iLok license was only registered to my old computer which was since sold.

None of the iLock error messages said anything like "license already installed on another machine" or anything vaguely helpful.

That said, they were not able to help me directly and asked me to email another department.

I did so and they responded with various instructions that involved opening the iLok license manager and viewing "available licenses".

I have done this and there is nothing showing under available licenses.

Sadly I have subscribed for 12 months and have another 6 months to run, otherwise, there is no way i'd put myself through this for what i consider to be fairly average sounds, other than the strings which are great.

During the setup process I needed to reinstall and relicense software for a range of providers - none of which was anything like this mess.

Can anyone offer me any pointers on how to regain my iLok license on a new machine - i have no access to the old one which i have since sold.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 11, 2021)

Pretty sure there isn’t an iLok option to disable a computer license remotely. It would be up to Eastwest to authorize another license for you after you explain what has happened… that or perhaps contact the person who bought the machine, explain the situation, and see if they would let you disable the license - or do it for you. Surely they’d understand.

I know a lot of people complain about dongles, but they are a much better option than machine licenses when given a choice. Definitely worth the one time $50 spend…


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 11, 2021)

If you sign into your iLok account in iLok license manager, there should be a list of locations in the left pane. This is where your machines and dongles are displayed.
Normally, you'd be able to click on your old machine in that list (it will say "1 activation" or similar underneath the name), find your EW Composer Cloud license and select it, click the "Show Details" button at the bottom if they are not already showing. 
Now, on the right of your license details, there should be options to "Refresh", "Activate", or "Deactivate".
If the Deactivate option is available, click that.
Once deactivated, click on your user (top left of the iLok manager), find that license again, but this time you should be able to click "Activate".
Select a new location to activate the license.


----------



## tony8028 (Sep 11, 2021)

Thanks for the replies - with help from support I worked out what the issue was.

I have 2 iLok accounts - the iLok account that was listed in my account info at soundsonline.com was incorrect - it was associating it with the wrong iLok account.

How this happened I have no idea as I would have assumed this was all an automated process but either way, i got there in the end - 2 days later.


----------

